# Got a sliver back in June



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

So I cut myself back in June and did what most of us do, wipe the blood off on whatever's handy and forget about it. Well ever since then have had a sore that wouldn't go away. My wife finally "encouraged" me to go to the doctor and they had me in surgery the next day (Friday). 

Seems it was 1 1/4" long and up against the bone and starting to make the bone go bad. So they knocked my butt out and cut it out along with grinding a little bone off for good measure. Guess I better start paying more attention to those things.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:blinkt paulie?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> :blinkt paulie?


I don't get it. PT as in patient Paulie?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I think the point is to not take anything for granted. I got a small puncture on my hand a few years ago and kept digging trying to remove a splinter that wasn't there. The puncture wound ended up becoming a staph infection after a few days. Sores that don't go away, or unusual symptoms should be dealt with properly.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Rule#1 Wifeys always right:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i was wondering if it was ''pressure treated'' paulie


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> i was wondering if it was ''pressure treated'' paulie


:laughing: Just a little slow tonight.... well I really don't know. It was a rotten old sill that I was pulling out. I honestly didn't know that anything got under my skin, just a big scrape and a bunch of blood. 

I guess my point in posting this was to say something small like a sliver can be a big deal down the line if ya don't take care of it. All these years if I couldn't get it out I would just let it (sliver) work out on it's own. This one was big enough and deep enough not too. 

Thanks Tom.... how ya been? I haven't been around for awhile, busy as hell all summer.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Damn Paulie, I know we are all stubborn....but June?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

KentWhitten said:


> Damn Paulie, I know we are all stubborn....but June?


:laughing: Yeah I'm a Pollock too.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Paulie said:


> :laughing: Yeah I'm a Pollock too.


This last summer, my wife did something to her big toe. Grabbed a hangnail or something, it was minor. Of course, she picks at things and won't let it be. It got worse and worse and worse. She said "oh...I'll go to the doctor if it isn't better by Wed." She waited way longer than that. Finally...she went. Doc said "oh yeah....that wasn't going to heal. See......this thing that you see.....that is supposed to be on the INSIDE...not the outside" :laughing:

Something about he white blood cells being on the wrong side of the healing skin :blink:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate the slivers under the fingernail the worst. Had two this year. Had to cut the nail waaay back to get em out. Feels so good when you do it's worth it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

He did not do it helping move my band saw, it was not my fault.

You wuss, I bet you could have held out another month or so.:laughing:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I guess being that most of us either don't have the time or the insurance, I'm sure that my philosophy is the same as most when it comes to injuries and illness- 

Just wait a week or so and if it gets better, then it's probably OK.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I had a sliver stuck in the end of my ring finger for a few months, dug really deeply a few times to get it out and found nothing. Decided it was scar tissue and just lived with it despite the discomfort.

The other end finally popped out nearly 1/2" from where I was doing all the digging.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

An old sill, If your luck is anything like mine that old splinter was coated in lead paint
I hope you were wearing your protective gear:whistling:whistling


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Years ago when my daughter was 3-4 we were hanging out down by the river. She saw something shiny and asked me to get it. You know how this ended up.

I ended up jamming an inch and a half sliver of glass into the end of my finger to the first knuckle. I used my teeth to pull/crunch it out of there, but it left a nice 1/4 inch bit in there all crunched up into itty bitty pieces. For 3-4 years it would move around and cause a small blister next to my fingernail as a piece worked it's way out. Then one day I pulled on it and a big chunk came out and it's been fine ever since.

That mess you got looks pretty gnarly. I probably would have had that looked at... or not, considering how much it costs me to use my insurance.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

I used to always keep working through a small cut, and usually had a minor infection on a finger or two to show for it. Stuff like this is why I got smart. I keep a box of band-aids and antibiotic wipes handy and wrap it up quick after a splinter or cut. Jobsites are filthy, it only takes a couple of seconds, and a bad infection will mess you up.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I had a dam toe so infected by the time I went to the Dr. the bone was infected and she was talking bout cutting it off Well she rushed me off to get a blood test and gave me the strongest antibiotics and I got better and saved the toe:blink:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> He did not do it helping move my band saw, it was not my fault.
> 
> You wuss, I bet you could have held out another month or so.:laughing:


Please respond with your insurance policy numbers and my lawyer will be getting in touch with you. :2guns:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

KentWhitten said:


> Damn Paulie, I know we are all stubborn....but June?





Paulie said:


> :laughing: Yeah I'm a Pollock too.


I'm just as dumb as that too.:whistling


----------

